# AI plays an entire game without a break



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/games/20050305/PHIATL/boxscore.html 

Anyone know the last time someone played 48 minutes in a non over time game?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It's probably done way more often than you think


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Gilbert Arenas has done it several times this year. I don't know for sure, but I'm certain Lebron James has as well. It doesn't happen every day, but it isn't rare or anything.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I watched that game, and never even noticed it.

No big deal.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It's the 3rd time AI's done it this year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I did notice that it seems like O'Brien tends to favor Rodney Rodgers over Chris Webber in crunch time. BTW, Rodgers was huge for O'Brien when they were in Boston and Webber is still trying to find his niche on his new team. Should be interesting to keep an eye on.


----------



## Skydiving Bison (Mar 5, 2005)

Ask him how fresh he feels come playoff time. It's an 82 game schedule and then the real season begins, for those teams good enough to make it. Sure LeBron is doing it, but he's 19 and all the playing time doesn't wear him down like players 10+ years his senior. He'll probably get a bit more rest down the stretch if the Sixers have their playoff spot sewn up enough ahead of time. No coach wears his players out before the playoffs, unless he has to just to get to the playoffs. Too many little, nagging injuries creep in there otherwise. Then again, Iverson is so high energy perhaps he's one of those rare birds that can pull it off, even at his age.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Skydiving Bison said:


> Ask him how fresh he feels come playoff time. It's an 82 game schedule and then the real season begins, for those teams good enough to make it. Sure LeBron is doing it, but he's 19 and all the playing time doesn't wear him down like players 10+ years his senior. He'll probably get a bit more rest down the stretch if the Sixers have their playoff spot sewn up enough ahead of time. No coach wears his players out before the playoffs, unless he has to just to get to the playoffs. Too many little, nagging injuries creep in there otherwise. Then again, Iverson is so high energy perhaps he's one of those rare birds that can pull it off, even at his age.



I would say Iverson is the only person in the NBA who can pull this off without it hurting his game for the next couple of games. Iverson is in the best shape physically of all of the players in the league.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Does anyone else find it strange that a team with Allen Iverson and Chris Webber barely beat the Hawks? I have no idea why Philadelphia is not playing any better.


----------



## Skydiving Bison (Mar 5, 2005)

So he played the whole game without a break. To impress me, I want to see him drink a large theater-sized drink and watch all of any of the Lord of the Rings movie episodes without a bathroom break. Now _that's_ endurance! :barbell:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Skydiving Bison said:


> So he played the whole game without a break. To impress me, I want to see him drink a large theater-sized drink and watch all of any of the Lord of the Rings movie episodes without a bathroom break. Now _that's_ endurance! :barbell:


 lmao! i'd have to agree with this statement.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Stephon Marbury did it in the playoffs against New Jersey last year.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

> I did notice that it seems like O'Brien tends to favor Rodney Rodgers over Chris Webber in crunch time.


Because Rodney Rogers is the best player in the NBA.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

AI is a running freak.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Imagine how tiring it is to be in Rip's shoes. Rip Hamilton runs around like crazy in order to get open looks. He relies on his teammate's picks but more than that, on his own energy. He hopes that his adversary would soon get tired of chasing around him.

Now imagine what it is to be like Iverson... Aside from running around, he initiates the offense... Plus he goes down a lot, considering his size. He is short and covers fewer grounds that most SGs do, but he never gives up and seems like he has a lot of Gatorade in his tank. 

Man! I agree with what someone said, he is in the best shape physically...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

How many years will A.I. be able to play that long??? I don't think he has many years left where he can play the entire game...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

That's why I don't see how anyone would not consider AI as a legit potential HOFer. He is doing stuff that guys his size shouldn't be doing, in a league of giants. He's just such a gifted athlete with superb basketball ability.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hopefully this doesn't have an affect on him if his team ends up making the post season. I guess the most important thing though is actually making the post season, after that, they can worry about all the other things that come with it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think Jalen Rose played all 48 minutes several times when he was with the Bulls.

He averaged 40.9 minutes per game for them.

Iverson's averaged 42.5 minutes per game for the past few seasons.

Sounds like a guy who needs to be in practice more ;-)


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Practice!!! You talkin 'bout practice? Not a game, not a game, you talkin 'bout practice!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

ChitwoodStyle said:


> I would say Iverson is the only person in the NBA who can pull this off without it hurting his game for the next couple of games. Iverson is in the best shape physically of all of the players in the league.



Watch the Denver all-star game again, he was the only player running out of air, the guy couldn't breath.


----------



## Jester (Feb 7, 2005)

But he _did_ win the All-Star MVP. :biggrin: 

Wilt averaged over 48 minutes a game for an entire season.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Some of the players on the Pacers played a few entire games back when there were only six or seven guys on the active roster.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Skydiving Bison said:


> So he played the whole game without a break. To impress me, I want to see him drink a large theater-sized drink and watch all of any of the Lord of the Rings movie episodes without a bathroom break. Now _that's_ endurance! :barbell:


Once he finishes that theater-sized drink he has the opportunity to utilize it in another fashion. A cup or bottle of water is just as effective as a urinal when you really have to go. I did it when I was stuck in NYC traffic a few years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Jester said:


> But he _did_ win the All-Star MVP. :biggrin:
> 
> Wilt averaged over 48 minutes a game for an entire season.


And if I remember correctly, Wilt spent an awful lotta time with the ladies, too. Talk about being in shape.


----------



## ganaconda (Apr 16, 2003)

Jester said:


> But he _did_ win the All-Star MVP. :biggrin:
> 
> Wilt averaged over 48 minutes a game for an entire season.


Yep, and he only missed 8 minutes all season, and they were due to an ejection.
He averaged 48.5 minutes per game in 1961/62.


----------

